# Cat still peeing outside box after UTI cleared up



## rstleshrt (Feb 3, 2008)

*Geriatric peeing on floor - not UTI, tried all*

I have two older cats (16 & 13). The 13 year old spent a couple of weeks with a UTI and on antibiotics. The initial indication there was a problem was the pee on the carpet inside the door to my bedroom. After a couple of weeks of antibiotics and off and on peeing inside the door to my bedroom, she has been cleared of the UTI.

The peeing is persisting. She will use the litterbox when I'm in the room. At night when I'm asleep or when I'm not in the room, she uses the floor. I've resorted to puppy pads until I can figure out what's going on.

Is it possible that two weeks of off and on peeing on the floor has resulted in a habit? I've used Nature's Miracle for the carpet. I went to a trash bag with a rug on it to protect the carpet. I've since thrown the rugs and trash bags away. I'm now using puppy pads. We are on our third week and I'm at a loss.

She is eating well, drinking well, moving around, grooming. She seems to feel well. Last vet appt (a week or so ago), she had no UTI. She has a history of Congestive Heart Failure and Hyperthyroidism - both of which all tests say she is maintaining. She was a little dehydrated a week or so ago and has since been given fluids.

She sometimes has a flare up of arthritis in her hips and I have (in the last couple of days) changed her litterbox to one that does not have high sides. Everything else remains the same. I scoop it everyday (sometimes twice a day).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------

